# Fishing Buddy needed



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for good fishing buddy who enjoys fishing, good company and some knowledgy of Destin area fishing. I would expect to share some cost for gas and bait if that is not too much to ask. I have a Contender 31t ready for good fishing that is if the oil spill gets contained before it gets too ugly. My boat is parked in Destin near pass. If you are interested, please send me a PM.

John Soh


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

<a href="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic563104.aspx">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic563104.aspx</a>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What type of fishing do you do? Like trolling, bottom bumping, jigging.....ect....ect....ect


----------



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

I enjoy pretty much all sorts of fishing including trolling and jigging!


----------



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

Somehow I can not send out any PM. Can anyone help me on this? Anway, if you are interested, please send me an email.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go into your forum settings and click to enable private messages


----------



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lobsterman, Thank you very much. it works!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem at all, glad I could help.


----------

